# Betta fish eat beefheart!



## 8nappy (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEWWY5rKV8w&feature=plcp

enjoy : D


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

They're looking good! I also use beefheart to feed my fry and back in the day when we used to raise discus we were making it very often (Super messy >.<). Also tell me when they'e for sale! I'd really like to pick some up!


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 16, 2011)

VictorP said:


> They're looking good! I also use beefheart to feed my fry and back in the day when we used to raise discus we were making it very often (Super messy >.<). Also tell me when they'e for sale! I'd really like to pick some up!


sure victor ;] i'll let you know! haha
-yes pretty messy ._.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's neat! How do people make these home-made foods?! I need to start that when I'm going to get Oscars. >.O


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 16, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's neat! How do people make these home-made foods?! I need to start that when I'm going to get Oscars. >.O


thank you very much I'm documenting growth rate as my batches growth been stunt good water change and good food see where this will lead me! >=O!

-took me awhile to get motivated haha XD! thank you =] GL!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's neat! How do people make these home-made foods?! I need to start that when I'm going to get Oscars. >.O


What I do is remove external fat and veins/arteries from the hearts. Then I mix in certain ingredients (hehe secrets) and then mix everything in a food processor. Put into seperate bags and freeze them. Add garlic into it so it can kill the internal parasites withing the oscars too!


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 16, 2011)

VictorP said:


> What I do is remove external fat and veins/arteries from the hearts. Then I mix in certain ingredients (hehe secrets) and then mix everything in a food processor. Put into seperate bags and freeze them. Add garlic into it so it can kill the internal parasites withing the oscars too!


perfect exactly how i do it ;] haha I will be releasing a vid how to make it as soon as I notice some good growth


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I never thought to try beef heart with my fry! You learn something new every day.


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 16, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> I never thought to try beef heart with my fry! You learn something new every day.


careful remove the veins arteries or they'll have trouble digesting and might even choke. Having that said you should really raise the temp and do good water changes!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> I never thought to try beef heart with my fry! You learn something new every day.


Beef heart always helps me power grow fry


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

You can buy frozen beefheart at the lfs, BUT it is better to do you own...I heard that the fat/veins are not removed from the processed type..... I'm gonna try Rapashy!!! I got mine from Basement Bettas website.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Beef heart is really easy to make and definitely cheaper than your lfs. Best of all you know what goes into it and once you make a batch it last a while.


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 16, 2011)

Coppermoon said:


> You can buy frozen beefheart at the lfs, BUT it is better to do you own...I heard that the fat/veins are not removed from the processed type..... I'm gonna try Rapashy!!! I got mine from Basement Bettas website.


you're right the big al's one doesnt remove theirs ;p and yes replashy i heard great stuff! they dont foul water so it's great!


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 16, 2011)

VictorP said:


> Beef heart is really easy to make and definitely cheaper than your lfs. Best of all you know what goes into it and once you make a batch it last a while.


i second that ;]


----------

